# Rolls Royce jet engine scrap



## guyrockem (Jul 1, 2011)

*i have 2 Rolls Royce jet engines from a GulfStream G300 not exactly sure of the yr model late 90s anyway, I have had various offers and they range anywhere from 1700 to 5 grand. My question is where would be the best place to scrap my precious metal and who can tell me more about the value? thanks alot, 
Trying not to get screwed, Somewhere IN Texas *


----------



## escrap (Jul 1, 2011)

Hello, and welcome to the forum. Do you happen to have any pictures. Are they totally scrap, what kind of condition are they in. Thanks.


----------



## oldgoldman (Jul 1, 2011)

I have top shelf Aviation refining connections. PM me pictures and detailed information.


----------



## RokoAlloys (Mar 30, 2012)

If you have any more of these scrap jet engines or or some other types of scrap jet engines like JT3D, JT8D, JT9D, PW2000, PW4000, F100, RB211, CF6, CFM56, or V2500, please contact Roko Alloys, we would love to purchase them or refine them.

Roko Alloys - Recycling Super Alloy Scrap Material & Scrap Jet Engines From The Aerospace Industry.

Post edited to remove SPAM Butcher


----------



## Palladium (Mar 30, 2012)

Spanish fort, Al. Hummm.... I was down your way not to long ago. Welcome to the forum.


----------



## rbahal (Mar 31, 2012)

We are Caledonian Alloys, part of an $7B conglomerate - PCC, Precision Cast Parts. We have the financial clout and the means to purchase. I have personally purchased 10 engines within the span of 30 minutes - we are serious, offer a fair value, move quickly, and pay our bills on time. We have contracts with RR, P&W, Boeing and GE and are a respected name in the industry. If interested in selling, pl contact me at [email protected] or call 980.328.4055. If the price is right you have a deal for this and 100's more [if you can provide them].

Regards-

Ravi
980.328.4055


----------



## Dan Dement (Mar 31, 2012)

rockem,

Might be worth more as parts than scrap. If you are in Texas, you might call Alamo Aircraft in San Antonio. Alamo is a 60 year old company that specializes in used Aircraft parts. Alan Wulfe is the owner and is a great honest guy. Might be like scrapping a 67 Corvette. GII are sure a popular engine. I know Alan has a relationship with all the big engine manufacturers and has a 20 acres and 7 HUGH buildings next to Kelly AFB.

Give him a call on Monday before you make a decision, might put more money in your pockeet plus shippiing mmight bee lesss.


Dan


----------



## RokoAlloys (Aug 31, 2012)

If anyone in the forum has any scrap jet engines like JT3D, JT8D, JT9D, PW2000, PW4000, F100, RB211, CF6, CFM56, or V2500, please contact Roko Alloys.

Roko Alloys - Recycling Super Alloy Scrap Material & Scrap Jet Engines From The Aerospace Industry.

"THE PROFESSIONALS CHOICE"

Post edited to remove spam


----------



## butcher (Aug 31, 2012)

RokoAlloys, I thought your first post was OK, your second post is looking like spam, which is against the forum rules,(have you read them?) Do you have something to share or discuss or are you just here to advertise?


----------



## butcher (Sep 2, 2012)

RokoAlloys, it appears you came here not to join our group to help others, but just came here to fill the forum with your spamming (this is not allowed here).

By By


----------

